# Own a 2011-2015 5.7 Hemi? You might want to read this.



## petro (Nov 4, 2019)

Start off with one day at drive thru noticed a loud tick and realized it was my Jeep. Next day MIL light comes on. Stop at auto parts store and read code. P0303, Third cylinder misfire. Single cylinder code.
Try the basics, new coil pack a couple plugs. Code back to #3. Move on to the injectors. Nope.
Move injectors and coils around.
Nope, #3 again. Fairly sure I have no wire issues and Jeep and Dodge forums get real catastrophic from there.
Possible bad valve, or bad lifter destroying cam. Hundreds and hundreds of stories all over the internet of failed Hemi 5.7 lifter/cam issue. Now I was real depressed. Still owe 6K and my Jeep is at 150K.

So I bring it to dealer on the hope they will stand to lifetime powertrain warranty that came with my purchase. I was skeptical from day one that it would ever be honored.
Well, they found I joined the thousands of folks in the Failed Lifter/ Cam club. Lifters on #3 stuck and gouged cam sending metal throughout.
Dealer is now installing new engine and motor mounts and manifolds if they are shot under that lifetime I never imagined I would need. I am relieved and grateful. At that mileage I am stunned.

This issue affects any Hemi 5.7 across all models. The Ram forums had the most stories as they are in more pickups.
Some think its related to MDS system that shuts down four cylinders at cruising. Some think a bad run of lifters or cams. Poor quality after the bailout?
It rears its ugly head as a single cylinder code p030X. Could be any cylinder but 3,5 and 7 seem to be the most popular. If a loud tick is noticed it is already done. Engine runs rough but doesn't fail. Seems innocent at first. 
A lot of those stories folks are stuck holding the bag with far lower miles. If a dealer claims lifetime or million mile it really isn't BS. The catch is when repairs reach current value lifetime ends. But keep up on maintaining your ride.
I will be there now except for coverage on new engine.
Link to the many horror stories and some home rebuilds and I hope this doesn't violate rules, just trying to provide info for any Hemi owners.
2011 ram hemi cam/lifter failure


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 4, 2019)

petro said:


> Start off with one day at drive thru noticed a loud tick and realized it was my Jeep. Next day MIL light comes on. Stop at auto parts store and read code. P0303, Third cylinder misfire. Single cylinder code.
> Try the basics, new coil pack a couple plugs. Code back to #3. Move on to the injectors. Nope.
> Move injectors and coils around.
> Nope, #3 again. Fairly sure I have no wire issues and Jeep and Dodge forums get real catastrophic from there.
> ...


/——-/ I seem to recall Chrysler had issues with the Hemi going back the the 1970s.


----------



## petro (Nov 4, 2019)

Some speculate that cams are so high in engine that parts are oil starved for 15 seconds after startup leading to what many call the Hemi tick at startup with engine quieting after 15 seconds.

Been really educating myself about these engines and MDS systems. 

Thanks to government MPG mandates more and more fail points are added to a vechicle just to save a couple miles per gallon. I bought a V8 dammit, not a 4 cylinder. Now they are adding hybrid to the new Hemis? How many times do these cars use their starter in a city drive. I hear cars restarting at lights all the time now when person hits gas.
How many more fail points is that?
Automatic brakes, self steering, MDS,  I really want none of it, but you can't avoid it.
Every brand has multiple mechanical, electric and programming recalls and we are stupidly over complicating our vechicles because idiots want Wi-fi and can't keep their eyes on the road.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 4, 2019)

petro said:


> Some speculate that cams are so high in engine that parts are oil starved for 15 seconds after startup leading to what many call the Hemi tick at startup with engine quieting after 15 seconds.
> 
> Been really educating myself about these engines and MDS systems.
> 
> ...


/——/ I always wondered if the engineers understood some of their designs were flawed and if so, why did they let them go into production. And other engineers built the workhorses like the flat head Ford and small block Chevy that just wouldn’t die. Why didn’t someone think, Ummmm, those cams seem too high in the engine. Let’s work on better lubrication. And don’t get me started on why they design a blockbuster car and insist on changing it every year till no one wants it any more. And my Ford dealer loved the Mercury line because you got an nice upgrade from the standard Ford. An easy up sell. Now that they killed off the brand, his customers looking for something better cross the street to Honda or Toyota. I just don’t get it.


----------



## petro (Nov 4, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Some speculate that cams are so high in engine that parts are oil starved for 15 seconds after startup leading to what many call the Hemi tick at startup with engine quieting after 15 seconds.
> ...


How about the GM product Saturn?
Had two of them. Most reliable trustworthy cars I ever had. My ex is still driving one approaching 300K. Change fluids and they went forever. One of the few four cylinders with a timing chain, not a crappy belt.
Still see them everywhere. How the hell did GM let that fail?

Going to drive my Jeep another 10 months till paid off and hope nothing else happens.  Shame because I love the handling as the chassis is same as Mercedes ML lineup. Seriously considering a Toyota Tundra. Wanted to keep with American, but losing my faith in reliability. 
Sad thing is my 96 Grand Cherroke was very reliable and lasted till 340 K. But it was a simpler design.


----------



## petro (Nov 5, 2019)

They are currently removing engine.
Should get my Jeep back in a week.
Lesson. Buy anywhere that offers lifetime powertrain.
It isn't BS and I am happy to be proven wrong.
Now onto the 3 grand steering issue not covered.

Anyone out there with a Ram, Chrysler 300? Charger or Challeger, Hemi Jeeps?
Any issues?


----------



## Dick Foster (Nov 5, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Some speculate that cams are so high in engine that parts are oil starved for 15 seconds after startup leading to what many call the Hemi tick at startup with engine quieting after 15 seconds.
> ...



It's not the engineers so much as it's the friggin bean counters and the gubberment.


----------



## petro (Nov 5, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Now the introduction of 8 or 9 speed transmissions that are sealed and can only be serviced by dealer. The government forces these attempts to save a few miles per gallon. Then all the tech the customer demands skyrocket the price of car and parts.
One issue, one accident, it is so expensive the vechicle is basically totaled.

They dearly want us out of our SUV's and trucks. They are attempting to mandate us out of them.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 5, 2019)

petro said:


> How about the GM product Saturn?
> Had two of them. Most reliable trustworthy cars I ever had. My ex is still driving one approaching 300K. Change fluids and they went forever. One of the few four cylinders with a timing chain, not a crappy belt.
> Still see them everywhere. How the hell did GM let that fail?
> 
> ...


Roger Penske was going to pay cash to buy Saturn, but after a meeting with Barry Oboingo's auto kommisars he backed out....Can only imagine what those Marxist know-nothing technocrats from the faculty lounge were demanding that he do.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > How about the GM product Saturn?
> ...


/——/ For the bailout, Obozo insisted GM drop the Pontiac brand just as they were ready to design a GTO retro. I heard the reasoning is the Pontiac name was offensive to Native Americans. Obozo also wanted GM to drop the GMC line because he thought it was redundant to the Chevy Trucks. GM managed to save GMC.


----------



## petro (Nov 5, 2019)

More recalls and electrical problems for the future?
2019 Ram 1500 eTorque Pairs Pickup with Hybrid

Seems like more sensors to fail.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2019)

I've owned Chevy,GM and Ford trucks.
Went to Toyota and I ain't going back,you just cant beat em.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2019)

petro said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



  I'd buy the new Jeep Gladiator tomorrow if I wasnt familiar with jeeps short comings.
   Absolutely Love the concept of the Jeep but have seen too many fail over the years.
   After being in off road clubs for years and having my FJ as Mr January in the AllPro Calendar.....




    And seeing Jeeps break down on a regular basis I wont buy one.


----------



## petro (Nov 5, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've owned Chevy,GM and Ford trucks.
> Went to Toyota and I ain't going back,you just cant beat em.


I am considering same route. Damn shame as I like my Jeeps handling, traction,style, but have sadly lost my faith in reliability. 
But they say.
Just
Empty
Every
Pocket.


----------



## petro (Nov 5, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Wonder if my 96 was a fluke. But it seemed those inline 6 cylinder 4.0 engines would go forever. Ticked like hell, but didn't grind up internally.
My 2011 sure is no 96.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2019)

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I've owned Chevy,GM and Ford trucks.
> ...



  That was a common statement in my off road clubs.
Dont get me wrong,if you were willing to ass up the price of the jeep to modify it you ended up with a badass off road machine.
Had a buddy with a bright red Jeep he called Chili Pepper.....we all called it Lemon Pepper due to its constant breakdowns.
    The damn thing left parts on every trail we ran.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2019)

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



  My experience with Jeeps started in 98.
I haven't seen anything yet to change my mind. My buddy had a new Rubicon and the trans kept overheating on trails the rest of us had no problem with. 
    Jeeps fix? They added a light to let you know the trans was hot.
Screw that!!!! I just wish we could get the Toyota Hilux here in the US!!!
    That mofo is an off road beast!!!!


----------



## petro (Nov 5, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Looks like another merger coming also.

Fiat Chrysler And Peugeot Agree On Merger To Create 4th-Largest Carmaker


----------



## petro (Nov 5, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Jeep should drop from Chrysler and merge with Toyota. 

Remember when they were AMC? 
That one was...
Ain't 
My
Car.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2019)

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



  Thats assuming Toyota would have them.
Why cant we buy the Toyota Hilux and many other Toyota off road vehicles here in the US?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 5, 2019)

People still buy Jeep/Dodge/Chrysler? SMH.


----------



## petro (Nov 5, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> People still buy Jeep/Dodge/Chrysler? SMH.


Somehow I picture you in a Yugo.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 5, 2019)

No, Volvo and Honda. You know...well-made, dependable vehicles.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 5, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> People still buy Jeep/Dodge/Chrysler? SMH.


The worst reliability of all US based car companies.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> No, Volvo and Honda. You know...well-made, dependable vehicles.



  The Vulva marks you as a liberal....and the Honda assures us you're a pussy.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 5, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> People still buy Jeep/Dodge/Chrysler? SMH.


/—-/ When I was a kid, my uncles said, never buy a Chrysler product. All manufacturers pay the same to build a car, but Chrysler only spends money on what shows, like the finish, interior stuff like that, they cut corners where the owner can’t see like the underpinnings, they substitute plastic clips for nuts and bolts others use. They use inferior metal for the engine. As you put on miles, the cheap pistons wear and you get piston slap. The dealer will say “Hey, it’s noisy but it runs.” That’s why I never owned a Chrysler. That was in the 1960s. Today, Jeeps are cool looking but they are unreliable.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > People still buy Jeep/Dodge/Chrysler? SMH.
> ...



  It's the same as buying a travel trailer.
You can buy 20k 20 footers all day long....you want quality you buy a Lance thats double the price.


----------



## petro (Nov 5, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
The worst reliability of all US based car companies.[/QUOTE]
Based on my current experience,  I sadly have to agree.
I will gives kudos to the dealer I bought it from. They stood behind their promise.


----------



## petro (Nov 5, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > People still buy Jeep/Dodge/Chrysler? SMH.
> ...


Another story on cheap plastic part, same vechicle. 
Passenger blend door gear in climate control failed. Blew hot air on passenger with AC,  blew cold during heat. Cheap 20 buck plastic part. Half the dash had to come apart to reach location. Luckily I found information and a good thread with pictures and replaced it myself. Dealer would have charged 1200.
These cheap gears are in all vechicles across all models and companies. Even heard they use them on window actuators in Mercedes


----------



## petro (Nov 5, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > People still buy Jeep/Dodge/Chrysler? SMH.
> ...


They do have a sharp lineup. Damn Hellcats look sweet as hell. Till it blows.
Need to concentrate on under the hood more.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2019)

petro said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



   The Devil is impressive as Fuk!!!!
But to be honest I'd take an Arial Atom myself.


----------



## petro (Nov 5, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Never heard of it.
But looks cool and fun.
Ariel Atom, Ariel Nomad, Ariel North America Ariel Atom - Ariel North America


----------



## petro (Nov 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Forgot to mention in all of this. Our backup car we decided to keep and has been reliably getting me around the last several weeks, happens to be a 2010 Toyota Corolla. 195K and never has triggered a code.
How ironic, and maybe a sign?
Yeah, a Tundra sounds nice after I pay my money pit off.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2019)

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



  I love mine!!
The gas milage sucks with the big V8,lift and 35 in. tires.
  Thank God for the 38 gallon tank!!!


----------



## petro (Nov 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Looks like a winner to me.
I could care less about MPG. I need a reliable towing vechicle. 
Government can shove their mandates.

Americans want POWER.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 13, 2019)

petro said:


> Start off with one day at drive thru noticed a loud tick and realized it was my Jeep. Next day MIL light comes on. Stop at auto parts store and read code. P0303, Third cylinder misfire. Single cylinder code.
> Try the basics, new coil pack a couple plugs. Code back to #3. Move on to the injectors. Nope.
> Move injectors and coils around.
> Nope, #3 again. Fairly sure I have no wire issues and Jeep and Dodge forums get real catastrophic from there.
> ...


Lol it's common knowledge that Chrysler holds the record for bankruptcies as a result of making crap


----------



## petro (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Start off with one day at drive thru noticed a loud tick and realized it was my Jeep. Next day MIL light comes on. Stop at auto parts store and read code. P0303, Third cylinder misfire. Single cylinder code.
> ...


Blame Obama for bailing out the manufacturers when they should have been allowed to fail. He only enabled them to continue failing management and design practices.
I already bailed on GM and Ford years ago due to unreliability, and Chrysler was the last chance I was giving American car companies.
I bought the 2011 since my 96 was the most reliable ride ever. Just didn't work out that way.
Still, I am getting my new free engine and should have my ride today. At least they backed it up.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 14, 2019)

petro said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Obama was not president the first time Shitler went under, was he?


----------



## petro (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


So what?
He allowed the failing to continue.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 14, 2019)

petro said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Trump would have done the same thing as the result of not bailing is the japs buy gm and Chrysler factories......

Do you want that?


----------



## petro (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Better them then Fiat.
At least the Japs know how to build reliable cars.


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 14, 2019)

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Wow, never heard of that ride.  That is total bad ass.  Diggin' it.


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


LOL!  38 gallon tank?  My gawd.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 14, 2019)

petro said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Would you choose a supra over a ferarri? If money were no option


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


/——/ It depends on what my needs are. If money were no option, why couldn’t I have both, the Ferrari as a grocery grabber and the Supra to race in the Indy 500.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 14, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


The supra is a toyota with a beamer engine, at least in a Ferrari you know what you are getting....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 14, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   The thing is incredible!!!
It'll beat the vast majority of Super Cars at a fraction of the price.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 14, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



  My low fuel light comes on when I have 9 gallons in the tank which is still a half tank in the Wifes Tacoma.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


/----/ Well, when you get 9 gallons to the mile- it's cutting it close.


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Wow, that's no joke.  Entry level model for 50K with insane track numbers.   Thanks for the heads up on this ride.

Entry-level Ariel Atom 3 priced from $49,980


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 14, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...



  The V8 model is insane fast!!!!!


----------



## Frannie (Nov 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


One of the few on the road just crashed in Michigan in the snow

Not so super


----------



## petro (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


I have seen motorcycles year round in MN. Not so bright folks.
Have seen snowmobiles riding ditch while a Harley is on highway.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 14, 2019)

petro said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Fat boys do not impress me

https://www.hdforums.com/forum/atta...enger-roadkingorfatboyohduhitsafatboyonar.jpg


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...



  Who the fuck would ride around in an open top vehicle in the snow?
    Hell,if it gets below 40 my windows stay rolled up.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


The top was up on the vette

Jesus


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 14, 2019)

I'll never forget riding my FZ 750 to my Mom's house in 18 degree weather.
  Was just going to park it in her garage for the winter as the Wife and I still lived in an apartment.
  I had to constantly rub a quarter size spot on my visor just to see.
  Crossed an iced over bridge and the bike wandered around like it had a life of it's own.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  We were discussing the Ariel Atom.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You might be but not me, never heard of him


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



 Jesus Christ!!
Read the damn thread,no one's mentioned a Corvette.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Its a hemi is krap thread


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  I already know Dodge is crap.
Who of course doesnt make the Corvette.


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


You need help or are just a fucking trollster.  Either way, read up on the car.  It is Demon Rockin'.   And stop being a dick.  

Ariel Atom - Wikipedia


----------



## petro (Nov 14, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Trolling Frannie,
A Trannie. 
Must have forgot which thread to troll. The Corvette discussion was in the Chevy thread.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 14, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I do not follow Chrysler's turds


----------



## Frannie (Nov 14, 2019)

petro said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


What is a hemmorhoid


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  Then why are you responding to this thread?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...



  Those things your boyfriend calls speed bumps.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


I laugh hysterically at people that think hemirhoids 
Are worth money


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  LOL
You dont even know what post you're responding to.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


The title has hemirhoid.. in it


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



 Where?
One post away from ignore speed bump girl.....


----------



## Frannie (Nov 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Try reading the title genius

Yawn


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 14, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  Yet you brought up corvettes while we were discussing the Atom.


----------

